# Raw rice craving...



## Vrinda

I am wondering if anyone can tell me, eating raw rice almost whenever I think about it... can pose any harm? If someone with medical background can reply would be great. 

I am in my third trimester, and since some weeks am strongly craving for this.



Thank you all :flower:


----------



## sept2010

My mum used to do this!

She had really bad aneamia.. Try takin an iron supplement like spatone! Its natural and widely available!


----------

